# Audi Completes Driver Line-Up for 2008 DTM



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt – AUDI AG targets the successful defence of the DTM championship title with an interesting and strong mix of big names and young talented drivers. Oliver Jarvis (GB/24), Katherine Legge (GB/27) and Markus Winkelhock (D/27) have secured the three remaining cockpits within the Audi factory team for which racing drivers from around the world were in contention. 
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi Completes Driver Line-Up for 2008 DTM ([email protected])*

Well, Audi needed some drivers to replace Luhr, Rockenfeller, and Primat, as Lucas in going into the ALMS, and Rocky and Alex are running in the LMS.
Sorry, I don't follow DTM for the same reason I don't really follow Super GT and Aus. V8 Supercars-they don't race here, let alone get any press here, either. The only stuff that Audi competes in that gets any mainstream press in the US is ALMS, LMS, and the 24 Hours of Le Mans.
However, I thought Legge was kinda a shoo-in, as she's not doing anything else at the moment in NA(OW racing is too small for all but a few full time drivers, especially Champ Car).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Completes Driver Line-Up for 2008 DTM (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Well, Audi needed some drivers to replace Luhr, Rockenfeller, and Primat, as Lucas in going into the ALMS, and Rocky and Alex are running in the LMS.
Sorry, I don't follow DTM for the same reason I don't really follow Super GT and Aus. V8 Supercars-they don't race here, let alone get any press here, either. The only stuff that Audi competes in that gets any mainstream press in the US is ALMS, LMS, and the 24 Hours of Le Mans.
However, I thought Legge was kinda a shoo-in, as she's not doing anything else at the moment in NA(OW racing is too small for all but a few full time drivers, especially Champ Car).

BTW, I don't know how often you read the front page, but we provide coverage of the DTM if you're interested. Also SPEED has been running reruns. I just recently Tivoed the race where Audi Sport pulled all their cars because it seemed like Merc was utilzing the pit move procedure.
All of our motorsport headlines are also catalogued here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi Completes Driver Line-Up for 2008 DTM ([email protected])*

Aside from this(and probably other) Audi sites, DTM doesn't get much coverage. Aside from Audi's drivers and ex-F1 drivers, I've never really heard much about DTM drivers. Other than that, only those who've played Gran Turismo 4 have even seen a DTM car in America.
DTM has a hard core fan base here, as does V8 Supercars and the like. But those series don't hardly get any media coverage here, aside from the occasional article in like Racer Magazine or at Speed TV.com, or the 1 hour highlights shows on Speed(which is what's gonna suck about the LMS this year, unless you get Eurosport). Audi being in the LMS might help promotion. But the ALMS gets enought press coverage that every major news paper has at least a snipet in the sports section about it, and network TV carries almost half the races this year, and Speed shows the 2:45-4:00 races live or same day full coverage. And it's rumored that Speed might show up to 11 hours of Sebring live this year. I doubt that, but like 8-9 hours is possible.
I meant no disrespect George, but DTM is just like NASCAR in that it's basically a contenental virtual spec series. If DTM had more manufactures(perferably from outside of Germany), and had a few races outside of Europe(like at Mosport, Laguna Seca or Road America, for example in North America), I might pay more attention to it. 
But that same statement can apply to the ALMS-more teams/manufactures in LMP1(which is one reason why Audi is running in the LMS), and a couple more races in major markets-preferably natural terrain, but a good street course or roval will do. And IMSA and the teams and manufactures(and DTM for that matter) inking a contract with a video game manufacture(EA, Polyphony Digital) to make an offically licensed game for ALMS or DTM could also do wonders.
Hell, I'd watch NASCAR more than I have been the past couple of years if they had a few more road races, preferably 1 in Japan(like at Suzuka in '96-'97), and 2-4 in Europe(Brands Hatch, Silverstone, Monza, and Le Mans-Circuit de la Sarthe perferably(pipe dream warning!)-, for example). I'd be happy if NASCAR would ditch a couple of dates at the 1.5 mile cookie cutter ovals, and run 3 more road races-Laguna Seca, Road America, and either Mosport or Sebring-with one of those two in the Chase for the Cup!
Now who'd pay to see DTM-or even NASCAR, racing around Mosport, Laguna Seca, or ever the Sarthe Circuit at Le Mans?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Completes Driver Line-Up for 2008 DTM (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Aside from this(and probably other) Audi sites, DTM doesn't get much coverage. Aside from Audi's drivers and ex-F1 drivers, I've never really heard much about DTM drivers. Other than that, only those who've played Gran Turismo 4 have even seen a DTM car in America.
DTM has a hard core fan base here, as does V8 Supercars and the like. But those series don't hardly get any media coverage here, aside from the occasional article in like Racer Magazine or at Speed TV.com, or the 1 hour highlights shows on Speed(which is what's gonna suck about the LMS this year, unless you get Eurosport). Audi being in the LMS might help promotion. But the ALMS gets enought press coverage that every major news paper has at least a snipet in the sports section about it, and network TV carries almost half the races this year, and Speed shows the 2:45-4:00 races live or same day full coverage. And it's rumored that Speed might show up to 11 hours of Sebring live this year. I doubt that, but like 8-9 hours is possible.
I meant no disrespect George, but DTM is just like NASCAR in that it's basically a contenental virtual spec series. If DTM had more manufactures(perferably from outside of Germany), and had a few races outside of Europe(like at Mosport, Laguna Seca or Road America, for example in North America), I might pay more attention to it. 
But that same statement can apply to the ALMS-more teams/manufactures in LMP1(which is one reason why Audi is running in the LMS), and a couple more races in major markets-preferably natural terrain, but a good street course or roval will do. And IMSA and the teams and manufactures(and DTM for that matter) inking a contract with a video game manufacture(EA, Polyphony Digital) to make an offically licensed game for ALMS or DTM could also do wonders.
Hell, I'd watch NASCAR more than I have been the past couple of years if they had a few more road races, preferably 1 in Japan(like at Suzuka in '96-'97), and 2-4 in Europe(Brands Hatch, Silverstone, Monza, and Le Mans-Circuit de la Sarthe perferably(pipe dream warning!)-, for example). I'd be happy if NASCAR would ditch a couple of dates at the 1.5 mile cookie cutter ovals, and run 3 more road races-Laguna Seca, Road America, and either Mosport or Sebring-with one of those two in the Chase for the Cup!
Now who'd pay to see DTM-or even NASCAR, racing around Mosport, Laguna Seca, or ever the Sarthe Circuit at Le Mans?!

It's a spec series to be sure. I'm not arguing it up or down, just letting you know we cover it.
I miss the touring car series of the 1990s. Back then, manufacturers could run RWD (BMW), AWD (Audi) or FWD (basically everyone else) before they started to get strict and penalize. You could also run sequential gearboxes or manual gearboxes and pretty much every manufacturer out there makes a small mid-size sedan except maybe the exotic brands. Back then, it seemed a great formula and had taken hold in markets like the UK, Germany, Italy, Sweden, Australia, South America, etc. Even the US set up the NATCC, Dodge had jumped in with a factory backed effort and Audi was working on a presence that Brad Jones (Audi Sport Australia) had planned to come over and make happen. Alas, the plug got pulled on quattro and it all went up in smoke shortly thereafter, but for a while, it was one of the best series going worldwide. DTM isn't the same thing, but it is huge in Germany.


----------

